# It's been one year-pic heavy



## rbstoops (Aug 31, 2009)

I can't believe that it's been one year ago today that we lost our baby girl Molly to cancer, she was only 5 years old. She never showed any signs of pain until 3 days before we lost her. I remember when we brought her home we didn't have a crate because we wasn't planning on bringing a dog home so that night we put her in a playpen in the room next to our bedroom. Molly started to cry that first and I told my wife that if we leave her alone that she would get used to it, well, in less than 5 minutes Molly climbed out of the playpen and came into our bedroom and laid down beside our bed and went to sleep and from that night on that was where she spent every night. She was first golden that we had ever owned and I wasn't sure if we made the right choice at the time. Boy, I look back now and she just melted our hearts and we couldn't have asked for a better member of the family. When she was 3 years old we adopted 4 boys and Austin was only 3 years at the time and he didn't like to go to bed at night because he would have bad dreams so one night we took Molly in his room and told her to get in bed with him and she hop into the foot of his bed and stayed there until he fell asleep and from that point on she would always go put Austin to bed. We live in the country and have a big yard and if any of the boys would go outside Molly was always right with them watching over them. She was such a loving girl that was taken from us to soon but she left so many wonderful memories. I've included some of my favorite pictures of her, they're not in any order of her age.


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

im glad you have such fond memories of Molly. and what a beautiful girl she is.


----------



## Chloe Braun (Aug 21, 2010)

Molly's story touched me greatly. Thanks for sharing her story and for posting the pictures. You are both lucky to have had each other. TC!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She was a beautiful girl. Sending you strength today.


----------



## BarleyB (Jun 22, 2010)

So heartbreaking to lose her so young & quickly! Beautiful photos, she looks so happy and loved!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Molly was taken much too young. She is such a special girl who was loved very much. I hope those happy memories you have can bring you some comfort today.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

She was sure a pretty girl. She sounded very special. I'm sorry for your loss. Give those boys an extra hug today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

Your Molly was a beautiful girl and I AM SO VERY SORRY for your loss.
I know my Snobear is playing with Molly at the Rainbow Bridge.
Your pictures are JUST WONDERFUL!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Aloha Au Ia 'Oe Sweet Girl


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I hope that your memories of Molly help you through this time. From the diagnosis of cancer in our first golden to the day we sent her to the bridge was 4 days - we had seen absolutely no sign of illness until the Friday she stopped eating and saw the vet the same day.

Run free Molly, play hard and sleep softly sweetheart


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

She was beautiful. I lost my golden girl, KayCee to cancer on May 25, 2008. She was 8 yrs. 9 months old. Cancer is claiming far, far to many of our beloved dogs and way to many at such a young age. 

I know you miss her, and I also know she will live in your heart forever.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

That one year anniversary is tough, she was a beautiful girl and I can see how loved she was from your pictures. RIP dear Molly.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Molly was beautiful,so sorry you lost her too soon. Thankyou for sharing your photos and memories.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. I know the pain.... You have such lovely memories of Honey. She was so special to take care of your son. Golden's are the very best.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry that you lost your Molly - and so young.

Run free sweet Molly


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Molly was a lovely girl. I'm sorry you lost her at such a young age. I hope your memories of Molly are helping to comfort you on the sad anniversary of her passing.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. It isn't fair they should be taken so soon. Molly was beautiful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

Bumping up for Molly-what a beautiful girl.


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

So very sad its heartbreaking and its a horrid thing to happen..


----------

